
First silicon success on first tapeout!! Linux boots on India's Shakti processor - NeumannGod
https://twitter.com/ShaktiProcessor/status/1022384131064430593
======
NeumannGod
SHAKTI processors based on RISC-V ISA (popular in news, a few months ago for
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15684225](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15684225))
has successfully taped out and booted Linux in their first test chip silicon
in 22nm Technology node. In Reddit - goo.gl/Z1yZU8

